# Semen sources from ADGA nationals?



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

This past year I ordered semen from Biogenics and was pleased. Had it shipped and it's expensive. 

This year I've arranged transport back from Nationals at 10.00/cane. 

Last year I called Superior Semen Works 2x, never got a call back. Wanted to place an order. Called them again this year trying to learn if they were going to ADGA nationals, and once again no call back. Left a message on the phone all the times I've tried to call them, and I tried emailing last year - no response. 

I also emailed Frozen Assets asking if they'll be at Nationals... no response.

So, what sources of semen do you use/reccomend? I'm looking for Alpine and boer, and looking to transport home from Nationals. 

Anybody know what semen sales companies will be there?


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I suspect it is still a little early to get companies to commit to being there but if they don't response I wouldn't count on them being there. are there specific bucks you are looking for? We have had all of our bucks collected and do have straws available for sale and can deliver to Nationals (if we don't go I can have a friend deliver).


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't know for certain, but Superior and Frozen Assets may not be in business anymore. Many people have tried to make contact with them over the past year or so, with no response.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

If Cam makes it to Nationals which he normally does perhaps try contacting him Mega-bucks 
[email protected] I think he is very good at what he does and always enjoy learning from him, 99% of my Nubians are from him


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

I emailed Mega-Bucks, thanks for the lead!

I'll check out the Sunshine herd bucks!


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you ever visited Montoge farms website? I have such a hard time not coming home with a string of Alpines every time I watch hers at the shows.. 
Cam should have bucks to suit all your needs, Don't I remember you having a shipping tank?

If you don't here from Cam by Saturday lmk and Ill stop buy and ask him.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

Nope, no shipping tank. Trying to avoid shipping, lol... 

I'll check out Montage farms too! Since it's only my 2nd year doing AI, I'm just now learning what farms do collect bucks and which sell semen. Anybody want to post or PM any semen they're offering or direct me to breeders that are offering semen, that would be super helpful!

I'm not a person who shows, and I find LA scores/production more impressive than show wins. Though show wins never hurt, lol. 

I'm looking for French, maybe some American semen. My Sr does are both French, but I AI'd one of my Frenches to SGCH Cherry Glen Password Gentry, and she took according to BioTracking... Very possible I'll be keeping an American doeling if there's one born. She's BIG and she's not due till first week of march...  When I AI"d her I requested triplet girls from her, looks like she might comply with the Triplets at least!


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a list of available semen at the bottom of my reservations list at http://www.sunrisefarmnc.com/uploads/breedinglist.pdf

if you are looking for French - all of my Alpine bucks are. I have plenty of straws of SG Lady-K LKWE Ashe-Vegas who is proven with daughters that have LA scores and milk records and most other but only a very limited number of Sunrising Riot Zuess until next year. Since Zuess is on the young sire development list I would really like to get him into herds that LA and DHIR. We will definelty have him collected again by Biogenics this fall.

I can arrange free delivery to Nationals and also have a shipper if you have to have anything before then.


----------



## doodles (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Dee! I do have 3 tanks full of Alpine semen with some being from very old sires. We are definitely going to Nationals and will be bring semen. You can email me for a list of what is available.My websitee is lacking pictures until I get new ones made when they freshen  However,pedigrees are there.
[email protected]
Angie


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey Angela - just don't sell those couple of straws I have yet to pick up from you


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Karen Lewis (Frozen Assets) is still in business- she taught a class at convention this year. She is notoriously difficult to contact through email, I guess. Which is a bummer, because I'm trying to get some Yukon Jack semen that she has.  I'm not sure if she lists a phone number on the website, but you might try calling if she does...she's a very funny and nice lady. She has a master's degree in animal reproduction, so a fount of information if you can get ahold of her. Good luck!

PS: So far, I have mostly bought semen from breeders...seems to be a common way to buy goat semen, at least for dairy goats. It will also be generally cheaper to buy directly from the breeders rather than companies, since they have additional costs of storing and marketing the semen.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Nancy, 

Bummer - if you had brought your tank you could have gotten it directly from L.A. this week. :-/

It was really nice meeting you. I hope your doeling grows well - I would like to stay posted on how you like her and how she appraises as it is a breeding I might try if I keep Dreams another season.


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

doodles said:


> Thanks Dee! I do have 3 tanks full of Alpine semen with some being from very old sires. We are definitely going to Nationals and will be bring semen. You can email me for a list of what is available.My websitee is lacking pictures until I get new ones made when they freshen  However,pedigrees are there.
> [email protected]
> Angie


I had no idea you where on the board but yes, every time I see you at the local shows I get the bug. Ive met you several times but you probably remember me best for the TSC stuff and coupons I brought to the shows as I was the manager for the one in Monroe. Id love to come help you out on one of my off days if you ever need it but I think it conflicts with your schedule(Sunday and Wed. )


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Nancy, why on earth didn't you buy Jack semen from Lauren while you were there? 

I do think that Superior is out of business.....no one has been able to contact them for years.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I sent you both PM's as to why.  I am pretty happy with my baby Lori...May can't come fast enough to get her clipped up and see what's under the fuzz!  The poor thing got an owie somehow on the back of her leg on the way home...no clue how! I really wanted to blame the bratty munchie kid, but it looks more like a scrape than a bite. :/


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, and besides the reason I sent you two, I also had ABSOLUTELY NO space for my tank!! The trip from McCall to home had my daughter's car seat, all our stuff/suitcases, etc., milkstand, buckets, 3 adult does, 2 babies in a kennel, and 2 dogs, jam packed into my itty bitty pick up!!!!


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

fmg said:


> Karen Lewis (Frozen Assets) is still in business- she taught a class at convention this year. She is notoriously difficult to contact through email, I guess. Which is a bummer, because I'm trying to get some Yukon Jack semen that she has.  I'm not sure if she lists a phone number on the website, but you might try calling if she does...she's a very funny and nice lady. She has a master's degree in animal reproduction, so a fount of information if you can get ahold of her. Good luck!
> 
> PS: So far, I have mostly bought semen from breeders...seems to be a common way to buy goat semen, at least for dairy goats. It will also be generally cheaper to buy directly from the breeders rather than companies, since they have additional costs of storing and marketing the semen.


I believe I did call and leave a message, no call back. Maybe I ought to try again. Good knowing they're still up and running, because there are a few bucks I liked on that list.

Will be sure to check out other suggestions listed here too. Thanks a ton - getting excited already for NEXT year's breeding season and I haven't even had kids born yet THIS season... *sigh*


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

Ziggy said:


> I have a list of available semen at the bottom of my reservations list at http://www.sunrisefarmnc.com/uploads/breedinglist.pdf
> 
> if you are looking for French - all of my Alpine bucks are. I have plenty of straws of SG Lady-K LKWE Ashe-Vegas who is proven with daughters that have LA scores and milk records and most other but only a very limited number of Sunrising Riot Zuess until next year. Since Zuess is on the young sire development list I would really like to get him into herds that LA and DHIR. We will definelty have him collected again by Biogenics this fall.
> 
> I can arrange free delivery to Nationals and also have a shipper if you have to have anything before then.


Can you an email me with a price list? [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Too bad you don't have a shipping tank, Dona. I'm going down to pick up a buck from Ziggy and if you bought something from him, I'd be happy to take it back here to Michigan.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Maybe you could take her actual tank, Cindy.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

To DGI members I will offer straws of any of my owned bucks for $15 per straw but in full canes only (that means you have to buy 10 straws at a time) as I don't like to mess with splitting straws. I have a fairly good collection of most except Zuess only has 10 straws (1 cane) left available until he is collected again next fall.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

fmg said:


> Maybe you could take her actual tank, Cindy.


If she has a tank, I'd have no problem with that!


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Mar 1, 2011)

I do have a tank! But it's not a nice convenient sized shipper. Its big. Forgive me for not knowing much about them, lol, but it was from a cow dairy farm previous to me buying it. Side says MVE 20/20, and has 6 canisters.

When are you heading to Ziggy's, Cindy? I have a friend who is going to potentially try to help restore the vaccuum in the tank because it doesn't hold a charge as long as I'd like - a month and a half or 2 months with a safe depth (I remember measuring it and thinking it was below the safe depth, but I cannot remember what the 'safe depth' was...) To be honest I've filled it once then let it run dry, as I used all the straws I ordered. I probably should've monitored it better to see how well it held charge. What measurement of nitrogen do most people refill the tank at? What is the safe range of depth of nitrogen in there? I got it filled in late September and it hasn't been filled since. It is completely dry. 

The tank is otherwise in good condition from what I can tell but I think it's just an older tank and maybe has just lost vaccuum over the years. No rust, dents etc. I have no idea when my friend is heading by to pick it up to work his magic upon it.  He apparently has tons of experience with high vaccuum container thingies, said something about warming the tank a little and then improving the vaccuum using his physics-lab-in-his-garage equipment. I have to chat with him some more. Has anyone ever gotten an AI tank vaccuum restored or repaired? I suppose it may not be that common simply because the difficulty of finding someone who can work on them. 

Anywho, long story short, I don't know when he's coming to repair it, and I'm not sure If I want to just put semen in it if it's not going to be reliable and affordable. So I guess my ability to send the tank along would depend on when he comes and when you're going down. I really appreciate the offer! What would you like for transport if it does work out?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I seem to remember Karen Lewis mentioning something about having the vacuum re-charged in the class she taught at Convention, but I don't remember anything else about it. I think possibly the companies that sell them do this too.

That tank sounds like the typical 20 L tanks that most people get. Those ARE the "small" tanks.  Though, obviously not as small as a shipping tank...and I know they make smaller ones; Tracy has I believe a 10L tank for traveling. I have driven around with my tank several times. I just put it in the seat and seatbelt it in (crack the window in case of emergency-Nitrogen displaces oxygen...you are also technically suppose to bring the MSDS sheet for liquid Nitrogen, which can be found online). If you are taking a truck, and don't have a seat available, get some ratchet straps and strap it down very well...don't want it to fall over.


----------

